# Bucks killed by Hallock,MN



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

has ayone ever shot a nice buck around halock,MN or no anyone couse I didnt here to many people kill nice bucks there.


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

either one or two years back my friend shot a nice 10 point buck up in that area :sniper: :sniper:


----------

